# Venom Day 2015 - Official Thread



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Venom Day is back! 
Many apologies for the short notice this year, however I am sure you won't be disappointed. This year Venom Day will be held on Saturday 21st November at Bangor University. Additional details will follow soon but below is the preliminary schedule: 










Registration costs cover the entrance fee and a light snack lunch and the cost is £10 for members of Bangor University Herpetological Society (BUHS) or the British Herpetological Society (BHS). Members of BUHS can pay and register at any Monday meeting. For non-members of the two aforementioned sponsor societies the price is £18. Please note that if a members ticket is bought then a valid membership card must be shown on entrance and if it is not the remainder of the full fee will be charged. To register please go to Venom Day 2015 Tickets, Bangor - Eventbrite. Please note that the room has a limited capacity so book in a timely manner to ensure that you are not disappointed. 

On the Friday evening (20th), we will be holding an Oxford style debate. The debate topic is not yet decided but we do have a number of topics in consideration. Again, tickets are purchasable on the EventBrite website.

Following Venom Day there will be an evening meal and a perfect opportunity to network with the speakers and colleagues. The meal will be at the Eastern Origin Chinese restaurant and will consist of a three course buffet menu. The meat option will cost £23 and the vegetarian option will cost £17. Only a limited number of seats are available. 


For further details please either message me, or contact [email protected].

Thanks,
Anthony
Chair of Bangor University Herpetological Society


----------

